# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Polls  >  Are you male or female? A question to all members

## Ultima Weapon

I am male. :Wink:

----------


## Geser

I am suspecting 90% males in this poll  :Wink:

----------


## Sjoeii

Guess so to

----------


## ScratchyClaws

You should have checked an option to show the names of the people who voted... It would be more interesting)))

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> You should have checked an option to show the names of the people who voted... It would be more interesting)))


Ic, Pls do that option  for me. :Smiley: .

----------


## Sjoeii

Is it still possible to change this? It would be interesting indeed

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> Is it still possible to change this? It would be interesting indeed


Yes, I think only admin & mods can do that.

----------


## Geser

It is impossible to change this option now.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> It is impossible to change this option now.


unfortunately.

----------


## XP user

I'm male. 

P.S.: *p2u* does NOT mean: 
* Peace to you
* Permission to use 
or 
* Punch to unconsciousness,
but:
Paul Wynant (P + W [= U+U]).

Paul

----------


## Sjoeii

I always thought it meant Paul 2 you

----------


## tashi

Female. As are a lot of the malware fighters across the boards.  :Wink:

----------


## XP user

> Female. As are a lot of the malware fighters across the boards.


Welcome, *tashi*!  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Shadow[13]

> I am suspecting 90% males in this poll ;)


ROFL! Exactly 90% now, with 20 votes in total. ^_^

----------


## Orange

Female.

19:3  :Wink:

----------

